# Fibroids, Zoladex and IVF! Any advise for a newbe greatly appreciated!



## loubelou (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi to anyone who has stumbled across this post and thanks in advance for taking the time to read over some of my issues, questions and concerns.

I was diagnosed with fibroids 5 years ago and had to undergo a myomectomy to remove them.  My partner  and I are now trying for children however the fibroids have grown back and causing extreme flooding periods resulting in being very anemic, exhausted and really moody  
The gynaecologist has suggested I begin Zoladex injections which should stop or regulate my periods and shrink the fibroids before I begin IVF.  
I've had my first injection and am now beginning to do some research on Zoladex and have been informed that it could push many women into an irreversible early menopause.  I'm really concerned as I keep contacting the IVF nurses enquiring regards treatment dates etc.  I have also been informed by another consultant that I should undergo another set of hormones to stimulate my ovaries before IVF begins.  It's all very confusing and wondered if there is anyone else out there who could help with advice or guidance regards Zoladex, fibroids and IVF?
Hope to hear from someone  

Kind regards,
Louise


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Louise

Sorry to hear you are stuggling with Fibroids.  I had 6 months worth of Zolodex injections to assist with my endometriosis (so it would stop my periods and shrink the endo so they could laser it off with Laparoscopy).  I can't comment on the irreversable menopause issue, but just wanted to say while I was on it (apart from the hot flushes) I felt great.  No periods was fab.  It took about 3 months for my periods to return after the last injection and laparoscopy and the only way I can describe it is with "what period". A few days of bleeding - no pain, it was dreamy!

All I was told was I couldn't stay on it long term due to it effecting bone density.

A friend of mine who also has had courses of zolodex over the last 10 years for her severe endo has one child and another on the way. She was lucky enough not to need IVF but it just shows that the zolodex had a temporary effect.

Good luck with your journey and I hope you get some more answers soon

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry to hear about your fibroids problem     

I also had Zolodex for 6 months for my servere Endo, I was painfree and period free for about 9 months.  It didn't put me in irreversable menopause, I've since had 1 DD through IVF and another DS naturally.  I was too only warned about the bone density issues like MrsMock commented about   

Good luck with the Zoladex and the upcoming IVF, fingers crossed for a lovely outcome for you      

Shelley xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louise and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## loubelou (Jul 22, 2010)

Many thanks to you all for getting back in touch!  It really has made me feel less alone and that there are other people going through the same issues as I am.  I will check out all the links you sent Ceri, thanks! I am seriously looking forward to a wee break from periods so fingers crossed Zoladex works and I too can begin to get on with life. I'll keep posted on developments and no doubt a million questions on IVF.

Thanks again for the support  
Louise x


----------

